# Hi Peoples



## Narhval (Apr 4, 2015)

So I'm new both here on the forum and as a writer in general. The reason for me picking up writing is actually really simple, I wanted to put to paper this universe and these people that have been in my head and dreams for years. I'm not so ambitious that i think my work will ever be published or that it'll ever be read by millions of people. It might not ever be finished as it is a super long story that might go on forever if I let it. My work is fantasy based for the simple reason that i personally love to dream myself into these fantastical worlds as i read books. Also because the characters I have in my head can do things like throw fire from their hands.

So you can expect a fantastical story set in a different world, a different place and with things you've never heard of. Hopefully some of you might like it :tyrannosaurus:


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 4, 2015)

Welcome, Narhval! Nice to see you on here.


----------



## Boofy (Apr 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Narvhal, I hope you find what you're looking for here! ^^;


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi, Narhval. Part of the reason I write is because I think I have an interesting imagination myself :lol:


Anyway, once you get ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here to help with any writing needs you may have.

So take a look around. We're a pretty interesting bunch you will find. Welcome


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi and welcome to WF. Around here, we understand that feeling you describe; the way those ideas eat away at you until you get them down on paper (or on screen.) Your imagination sounds perfect for fantasy writing and you've come to the perfect place to share your story. We have quite a few members who write sci fi and fantasy so you should find plenty to interest you on the fiction boards.

Take a look around and join in on any thread where you feel you have something to add. Your comments will be welcomed and appreciated. We are a friendly and supportive bunch here. If you need any help or advice just ask. Have fun and I look forward to seeing you around the forums.

jen


----------



## Narhval (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome all of you  Looking forward to sharing some of my crazy ideas with the rest of you


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Apr 4, 2015)

Crazy ideas? We _love_ crazy ideas! In fact, I'd say_ crazy_ ideas are the best kind of ideas!

Welcome to WF! We're happy you found us!

Take a look around, get to know the place a little. (Careful near the RPG forums, there are some large sinkholes over there!) If you need any help or have a question you can PM Jen or myself! Meanwhile, take a peek at the links in my signature and get started posting!

Cheers!

~ J. J. Maxx


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey there! Welcome to WF! Glad you could join us here =)

Even if it's just one person that reads what you write, it's still worth it. It's worth it to write just because. There's plenty of room here for the fantastical and awesome. You'll find much inspiration and encouragement and there are so many people here who are into fantasy that would love to read what you write. I'll be looking foward to seeing some of those ideas once you get a chance to post them.

Nothing more satisfying for me when I'm writing to get my story out of my head and onto paper. I really hope your progression with your ideas flows naturally and with much love. Never sell yourself short either. Everyone has a story to tell in their own way, regardless of what it's about.

Happy exploring, good luck with your story, and see you around on the boards! ^_^


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 5, 2015)

That's exactly the reason I started writing.

Also...given that you're name is Narvhal... You should get an epic avatar of a certain sea-dwelling, horned creature...

Just a thought. I'll probably be reading that story. I'm writing a pretty weird one myself.

 I hope to see you around! 

~The coolest, (not)---Crowley


----------



## Narhval (Apr 5, 2015)

I promise Crowley there will be an awesome avatar coming up soon


----------



## PiP (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi Narhval, welcome to our community.

If you are looking for inspiration why not check out the Author Interviews forum or for more about a WF member success click over to
Dale's testimony in progress. It makes for interesting reading!

PiP


----------



## Folcro (Apr 5, 2015)

Actually, you seem to be off to a better start than most.

Many writers look at all the limitations, constrain themselves with worry as to how long things need to be or when it needs to get done: your choice of words suggests open-mindedness in your approach and realization of the limitless possibilities of your imagination.

I think we'll get along fine.

Welcome


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Apr 6, 2015)

I also love crazy ideas. They're the most fun! I think you'll enjoy it here, we're all an interesting bunch with lots of crazy ideas of our own


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2015)

Narhval..some people would say that you are crazy.. universes and new worlds being created Inside your head.. Wellll... here at WF-- we call that creative and wonderfully unique! You will fit right in with all the other creative writes that call this home... Welcome! I am looking forward to seeing you around Mentors are ready to keep you on track and headed toward your goal.. Peace always...jul


----------



## JustRob (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Narhval,

You've had lots of greetings and encouragement already, which is as it should be here, but a word of warning may be in order. Take care with your neverending story. Perhaps checking into Michael Ende's _The Neverending Story _if you don't already know it might be wise. Whenever we write something into a story what was once a memory becomes something else with a life of its own. Eventually a writer can find that far from the story being inside their own mind they are inside the story trying to discover a way out. It's fine to have one foot in the realm of fiction and one in reality so long as you know which is which. Sometimes I feel that I can't tell my left from my right nowadays, having turned around so many times while writing.

Sorry, I go off at a tangent like that sometimes, er quite often actually. I think I just meant to say that you are not alone here, so welcome indeed. Actually I was just thinking that it would be really spooky if a fire started throwing hands at someone ... or did you just suggest that?

Rob


----------



## KellInkston (Apr 7, 2015)

Seems like we're kindred spirits, Narhval- I always have ideas I need to get written, and they're usually fantasy, so I feel we have a lot in common.

Welcome to WF! :star:


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Narval,
come on in and pull up a chair.

Good luck in your quest
BC


----------



## TKent (Apr 7, 2015)

Narhval,

So glad you are here! Sounds like a great reason to start writing. I look forward to you sharing some of your work!


----------

